# Novo produto, detector de trovoadas StrikeAlert HD



## galego85 (16 Nov 2013 às 13:39)

Olá a todos,

Parece que foi lançada recentemente uma nova versão do detector de trovoadas StrikeAlert chamada StrikeAlert HD, que vem com algunas melhorias interessantes como a tela colorida, alertas de vibração, etc:  

www.darrera.com/detalle-producto.php?d=1&id=242
www.strikealert.com/lightning_detector_products.html

Cumprimentos


----------



## galego85 (4 Dez 2013 às 16:28)

Boas pessoal!

Hoje recebi o meu novo Strikealert HD. Aqui vos deixo algumas fotos:















Um abraço


----------



## amando96 (4 Dez 2013 às 16:32)

Agora faltam as trovoadas


----------



## CptRena (4 Dez 2013 às 16:37)

Parece uma boa aquisição 

Mesmo assim, cuidado com os BftB (Bolt from the Blue).

Ref.:http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lightning#Cloud_to_ground_.28CG.29


----------



## Mário Barros (4 Dez 2013 às 17:47)

Eu tenho a versão anterior, esse é mais fixe. Boa aquisição, agora é esperar uns anos a ver se há trovoada  .


----------

